# IDEA re: Community Stats



## Michael in FtW (Apr 22, 2005)

The "Community Stats" box only shows the last new member ... and it appears we've had 8 so far today. It would be nice to see who the other 7 were.

Maybe something like the "Active Users" box where the names are cumulative instead of being limited to just the last one? Something like:

Welcome to our newest members today: ..... (list of names)

OR - a two day welcome

Welcome to our newest members!

Yesterday: .......(list of yesterday's names)
Today: ......(list of today's names)

The list could be updated each day at some specific time (midnight maybe).

I don't know if the software can do this ... but it was an idea.


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

*you seem to have so many good, usable ideas!*
*that is a great one!*


----------



## Russell (Apr 23, 2005)

Anything is possible in a forum "hack"...you just need someone who is experienced


----------

